

Once you’ve dehumanized drug offenders, it’s easy to steal their identities - ors
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2014/10/07/once-youve-dehumanized-drug-offenders-its-easy-to-steal-their-identities/

======
squozzer
Going meta here - I offer the hypothsesis that one of the important though
unspoken functions of government is to continually develop criteria by which
people can be marginalized and then implement them.

In other words, drug laws don't exist as a solution to a social harm; rather,
they exist because even so-called enlightened nations continually perform
triage against their populations and need to expand the lists of
justifications for doing so.

